# Mucus/Slimey Poop -- how much is normal?



## doughpat (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi everyone-

Our 25 day old boy has, since about day 8 or so, produced bowel movements containing a large amount of mucus. We've spoken to our doctor, but she hasn't looked at any of the diapers (even though I've got good photos on my phone), and I'd like to ask your input. 

I realize that everyone produces some amount of mucus, but I am sure that our DS is producing more than normal. My wife has been dairy free for 13 days no with no improvement, and is now (as of 2 days ago) soy free.

Our DS seems to be healthy otherwise. Growing well, happy, plenty of diaper changes required. He does seem to pretty reliably get upset about 10-20 minutes after breastfeeding (we are EBF). He writhes and strains and it "seems like" is having abdominal issues (though from what I've gathered, babies always seem to look like they are having abdominal issues). 

He produces a variety of bowel movements. Some are almost purely a transparent orange mucus, while others are a mixture of mucus and 'seedy' texture. Often the movements will be quite watery.

****WARNING**** Graphic Poo pictures below!!








Thanks!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I would recommend reading some of the articles at Kellymom.com. They have great info on breastfeeding and newborn poo. I would also suggest seeing an IBCLC as opposed to your pediatrician if you are concerned about breastfeeding issues. They are much more knowledgeable. Sometimes oversupply can cause issues with poo and discomfort in a baby. Many variations of baby poo are normal too so it may be nothing to worry about.


----------

